# Teething Problems for New Gaggia Owner...



## odie (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Hopefully one of you might know the answer to this...

I've recently joined the world of the Gaggia Classic having spent a few years in pressurised Delonghi land, and just want to know if my experiences are to be expected. I have a 2004 Classic with no mods yet [other than steam arm, although a gauge for OPV mod turned up today] and have the standard non-pressurised baskets:

- I've managed to find a grind setting on the MDF which, coupled with a full basket [level with the top of the basket before tamping - a set of scales is on the shopping list] and a heavy tamp, gives me a 25 second shot in the double basket. However the double shot I get from the Gaggia is weaker than the one I used to get from the Delonghi. Perhaps I should dig out the old DeLonghi basket and compare the amount of coffee they each hold, but are there any others reasons why this might happen?

- I'm struggling to dial in the single basket, which I would prefer to use for Americanos [the double is too strong for one normal size mug]. Is it normal that in order to get a 25 sec shot with the single basket I'm having to use a coarser grind and lighter tamp? I've read on this very forum that the best thing to do with the single basket is to discard it, but would prefer to use this for Americanos if at all possible.

- Last thing... I'm getting far less crema in my Americanos-with-milk with the Gaggia than with the DeLonghi. Should I just presume the crema from the DeLonghi was this fake crema I've been reading about...?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What's your weight input and output?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

what coffee are you using please ? Name , how old/roast date?

What weight of coffee in grams were you using in the double basket and how much espresso was in making in grams >


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Delonghi is fake crema, what coffee are you using? Use the double basket for singles, a single shot doesn't take as long to pour as a double so change times accordingly


----------



## odie (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Can't comment on weights as I haven't yet got scales. Coffee is Sumatra Blue Mandheling, roasted 4th April. Purchased here: http://www.thebeanshop.co.uk/products/sumatra-mandheling

Cheers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee sounds fresh

Double baskets are easier to get to grips with than single ones ..

Cant comment on the strength / taste or crema production without understanding what your dosing or getting out

Are you temp surfing on the gaggia ?

Different coffees produce different amounts of crema. In itself crema doesn't always signify a great shot or quality coffee , and it doesnt taste nice

If your shot is too strong in the double try putting more water through it perhaps

Have you read

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

and ready for then you get your scales

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------

